# blue color on pitbulls?



## paspartuu (Jul 15, 2009)

Are there any real apbt's colored blue? For now i foud olmost only bully lines like razors edge and gotti. Those are very great dogs also but im very very interrested on real original american pitbull terrier and blue color with white bottom is amazingly beatiful. I will be very happy if someone who knows the thing would tell me the story and bloodline on blue pitbulls.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

yes blue is a REAL apbt color it is a recessive black gene. in the past blue dogs were culled the same as all white dogs. they were thought to be inferior for game purposes. dogmen didn't care about looks of a dog only how game the dog was. when looks became of importance the blue color became more popular. do your own research because most people tell you their opinions as facts. i can't stress this enough do your own research!


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

*There are many differant theories on the blue coloring. I believe that, yes, there are real blue colored APBTs.

Here is my girl Tantrum. She, IMHO, has a lot of the great qualities and traits of the real APBT... *


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

beautiful dog domn8r


----------



## paspartuu (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the answer. I will definitely do my own research and this is just a little part of it  Allway when i found some nice looking dogs on some kennels websites allmost every dog has some razors edge etc. i dont have nothing agains those lines but something says that those really bully lines have so much differents on their looks when compared with classic pitbulls..
if fact i founded one litter in here Finland, those looked very beatiful dogs to me and the owner said they had razors edge and gotti line for most, this one will sound stupid but if i own dog that have something like those lines on his blood, is he/she real american pitbull terrier or something else?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats not up to any one on here to answer but they probly will the only way to realy prove it would be dna testing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes there are blue APBTS however Blue is a color not a bloodline and has nothing to do with bloodline.

Pretty much all Gotti/RE dogs are American Bullies not APBTS.


----------



## paspartuu (Jul 15, 2009)

yes i know that blue itself isn't a bloodline or any color at all but one thing that i get really confused like above "Pretty much all Gotti/RE dogs are American Bullies not APBTS" what means pretty much and what is the line?. I dont anyone to get annoyed 

One thing i figured out was that theres alot of pitbulls with razors edge and other bullier lines and they still look like an original pitbull..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Razors Edge and Gotti are American Bully lines. they are no longer considered American Pit Bull Terriers due to the over all change in appearance, working ability as well as temperament with other animals.


----------



## paspartuu (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that official information right now? If there is any bully bloodline like RE on the dogs bloodlines that is pure bred american pitbull terrier anymore? Anyone know good breeder who breed pits and sometimes could have blue colored pits aswell?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

If you had one of the foundation stock dogs of RE then it could possibly be a real APBT, but much further past that you gettin into fishy breeding(admited by the originator of the bloodline, so this is official info). As far as breeders that throw blues, Im sure there are LOTS out there. Just gotta do some good research to get something "true" and the way you want.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

paspartuu said:


> Is that official information right now? If there is any bully bloodline like RE on the dogs bloodlines that is pure bred american pitbull terrier anymore? Anyone know good breeder who breed pits and sometimes could have blue colored pits aswell?


I don't think the RE line is neccesarily all bully. RE came from Amstaff lines from what I can tell looking through papers and doing some searching. Amstaff's are APBT just AKC registered and bred mostly for show purposes and not working puposes. Honestly on here you will mostly just get peoples opinions which is not always bad but it's not always truth. As said previously do your on research and make sure you can find what is stated as fact in one place in also a fact on other sites that you look on. I'm sure some people can give you some good resources.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

In all honesty I haven't seen any current day RE dogs who still have the confirmation of the Am Staff or APBT... since the am staff became recconised as it's own breed in 1976... i think it's fair to say that these dogs share common ancestors, but since they have been bred for different traits for this long it is safe to consider them their own breed. My Am Bully comes from "am staff show lines", but they are still a far cry from the true American Staffordshire Terrier.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Like what pitsand giggles said. Straight from the horses mouth, the originator of the RE line, these dogs we outcrosses, other breeds crossed with pits to get a dog he wanted. If u research hard enough u will find the article. This is NOT opinion.

Its hard to find a true pit blue in color. You see them more now a days, because people have crossed dogs with mastiffs, to get that blue color. You can also tell this by their coats. A lot of these modern blue dogs have thick hair, like a mastiff, not fine short hair as a true pit should.

I think sadie has a blue pit of sorrels bloodline.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

it all depends on who you talk to, some believe it is a seal/black dilute, others believe it is a color trait. i believe blue was part of the original colors of the ast/apbt(which one came first is a whole other debate) and it was bred out for the most part at least on the apbt side for whatever reason(some say for lack of gameness ect ect.) kind of like ofrn but revesed so to speak.

when it comes to bullies, you have to look for old school genetics or a breeder who has stayed true.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

blue is very seldomly found in pure bred apbts,its mostly found in amstaff/pitt crosses,it has been documented way back with colarado imp a corvino dog, as well theres a game dog by the name of soga who is blue from the belons club line,but mostly blue dogs come from staff blood,9 times out of 10.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

blue is a genetic trait that can inevitably show up in ANY dog with black coloring. REGARDLESS of whether it is amstaff, apbt, or Labarador. Genetic recessives when bred to one another produce ONLY that color, chocolate, blue etc, AmBullys have been bred for color for decades now so there are an inordinate amount of Blues right now.. You could say that once upon a time it was rare to see a blue dog. Now that color is by and large associated with bully's. My dogs have bully blood in them but they are well within the APBT standard and do not fit the bully standard, by their conformation they exhibit none of the "bully style", so I view them as pure APBT. And blue... SadieBlues has a Blue Colby dog if I'm not mistaken, so there's an example of straight pure blood being blue


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

some people say look at the paw size and hair and head size i say look at the ped...


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

damn i learn something new every day on here......keep the info flowing


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Tempest is a "real APBT"
Chinaman, Bolio
Conditioned she is 42lbs









They are out there but I know what you mean about everything having bully in it


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> yes blue is a REAL apbt color it is a recessive black gene. in the past blue dogs were culled the same as all white dogs.they were thought to be inferior for game purposes.


wrong,there was blue game dogs documented way back,ancestors of Tudors black jack were presumably game and the lightner had game red and blues as such as corvinos Colorado imp,and those are just the ones documented.


CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> dogmen didn't care about looks of a dog only how game the dog was.


If that much is true,which it is then how can you stand by the adage that blue dogs were culled biased on color regardless of ability?


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I suspect that Bellon's Soga got amstaff in its DNA, if you click on one of the ancestors CH. BELLON'S PIOJO 3/4 of this dogs pedigree is unknown I suspect that blue color comes from some of the unknown ancestors, A lot of people will use Soga as a reference to the blue color in gamelines but I think the pedigree of that dog is way to incomplete to be a definant blue Gamebred dog!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

pimpidypimp said:


> I suspect that Bellon's Soga got amstaff in its DNA, if you click on one of the ancestors CH. BELLON'S PIOJO 3/4 of this dogs pedigree is unknown I suspect that blue color comes from some of the unknown ancestors, A lot of people will use Soga as a reference to the blue color in gamelines but I think the pedigree of that dog is way to incomplete to be a definant blue Gamebred dog!


go back far enough and them staffs were just as game as apbt's. imho a ped doesnt make the dog. game is game regardless of color in my eyes.

the funny thing is, if soga wasnt blue no one would even question the ped.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Tempest is a "real APBT"
> Chinaman, Bolio
> Conditioned she is 42lbs
> 
> ...


beautiful :clap::clap:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

definitely beautiful,but I'm interested in the pedigree,post it up for us to study por favor,or i could go to the kennel site,I'm almost certain theres a am staff up in that wood pile.
And just to clarify 'performance" tempest is a beauty,not puting her down,ive got a whopper/dangerzone dog so im not putting down dogs with staff blood or questionable linage,just making a observation based on logic,as well id like to add,good posting pimpdaddy.
And i dont belive sadies blues has a pure bred colby,colby dogs do not come in the blue color as a rule.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

cane76 said:


> definitely beautiful,but I'm interested in the pedigree,post it up for us to study por favor,or i could go to the kennel site,I'm almost certain theres a am staff up in that wood pile.
> And just to clarify 'performance" tempest is a beauty,not puting her down,ive got a whopper/dangerzone dog so im not putting down dogs with staff blood or questionable linage,just making a observation based on logic,as well id like to add,good posting pimpdaddy.
> And i dont belive sadies blues has a pure bred colby,colby dogs do not come in the blue color as a rule.


Some peds are better offline and some kennels better off not mentioned on an open forum. check your pm's


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Some peds are better offline and some kennels better off not mentioned on an open forum. check your pm's


cool,i like yer style,lol


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Im late I know, but I like to add my 2 cents. I see blue as a diluted black so in some instaces with a black dog and a breeding program it can occur. So whos to say that this couldnt happen way back when without having being documented. I would also like to add that sadiesblues does not have a blue colby. However, she does have a blue sorrells female and a blue fawn sorrells male. She also has that blue brindle female ember that came from OFK, so I think she is from some tnt stuff. Tnt is said to be show and go, but that is a whole other argument.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Blue is an generally an amstaff color. It is a dilute, so you will only see it in dogs that go back to other blue dogs in the pedigree, somewhere in the pedigree. You will never see a hard core gamedog breeders with blue dogs popping up in their breedings(such as garner, boudreaux, patrick, crenshaw, ect). It is also seen in Neos, and could explain why so many "bandogs" are blue. Some people believe there were blue dogs back when amstaffs and pits split, and the AST breeders chose the blues. I don't know about that. However, I have never seen a well bred true gamedog from a reputable breeder that was a true blue (in 25 years of having this breed). 

And just for the people new to the breed, or ignorant of bloodlines: TNT, Fallin, old watchdog and other lines with good looking blues, all have ruffian in their pedigrees, which is an AMstaff bloodline. I also must say this: I personally don't beleive that just because a dog has amstaff in it's pedigree, it is not pure bred, but some people do feel that way.


----------



## DOMN8R (Jul 18, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Tempest is a "real APBT"
> Chinaman, Bolio
> Conditioned she is 42lbs
> 
> ...


*That is one beautiful bitch!! *


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> some people say look at the paw size and hair and head size i say look at the ped...


Its called hanging papers, rather easy to do and no real way of proving otherwise.


----------



## IndianCreek (Dec 10, 2005)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> Im late I know, but I like to add my 2 cents. I see blue as a diluted black so in some instaces with a black dog and a breeding program it can occur. So whos to say that this couldnt happen way back when without having being documented. I would also like to add that sadiesblues does not have a blue colby. However, she does have a blue sorrells female and a blue fawn sorrells male. She also has that blue brindle female ember that came from OFK, so I think she is from some tnt stuff. Tnt is said to be show and go, but that is a whole other argument.


I would love to see a ped of those Sorrells that are blue. I have owned the line for many many years and have never ever seen one.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

NO SHE DOSENT?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> Its called hanging papers, rather easy to do and no real way of proving otherwise.


well if you get your dog from a reputible breeder you don't have to worry about it. plus im the type of person to get the dna test just to have it on record.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually, I have never seen, in 20 years, a blue dog that did not trace back to amstaff. In fact 20 years ago most of the blue dogs came right from kennels dual registering their dogs with AKC/UKC. They were very typey, and not overdone like they are now. They looked just like a pitbull, but had straighter fronts, and more distinct stop. I have heard of people claiming to have blue dogs that go back to all pure gamelines, such as Sorrell, Chinaman, Lonzo....But they are from not so reputable people not the real dogmen.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

koonce272 said:


> Its called hanging papers, rather easy to do and no real way of proving otherwise.


curious, whats the term "hanging papers" mean?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bethb2007 said:


> Actually, I have never seen, in 20 years, a blue dog that did not trace back to amstaff. In fact 20 years ago most of the blue dogs came right from kennels dual registering their dogs with AKC/UKC. They were very typey, and not overdone like they are now. They looked just like a pitbull, but had straighter fronts, and more distinct stop. I have heard of people claiming to have blue dogs that go back to all pure gamelines, such as Sorrell, Chinaman, Lonzo....But they are from not so reputable people not the real dogmen.


:goodpost:
hanging papers means a dog isnt what it says in the pedigree,someone lied and used another dog in the breeding,then hung the papers around another dogs neck and said,this is the sire<dam,whatever,its simple and has been going on as long as theres been pedigrees.


----------



## XtremePitbullsLongIsland (Nov 5, 2009)

The Blue Coloring is a Skin Defect within the dog.
many people LOVE this condition and think it is a color, but it is not.

When you take your dog to the VET and ask them, they can explain it better.

There is no medication or Treatment to cure this defect in color.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

XtremePitbullsLongIsland said:


> The Blue Coloring is a Skin Defect within the dog.
> many people LOVE this condition and think it is a color, but it is not.
> 
> When you take your dog to the VET and ask them, they can explain it better.
> ...


My wife is an RVT, and that is not true, it is a recessive gene in the pigment makeup, it is not a skin disorder. A dilute black, just as chocolate is a dilute brown. In theory any pure black dog can have a blue dog eventually, it being a matter of probability. Mathmatically it is inevitable.

If you have a child with blue eyes and you and your wife have brown, it doesn't mean she cheated on you, it is just genetics:hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

In some breeds like the doberman blues is a defect and those dogs do have health issues but in APBT's it is a recessive gene, a dilute black.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

XtremePitbullsLongIsland said:


> The Blue Coloring is a Skin Defect within the dog.
> many people LOVE this condition and think it is a color, but it is not.
> 
> When you take your dog to the VET and ask them, they can explain it better.
> ...


lmao!!! Are you serious?:hammer:

Blue is a dilute of black..

It is in NO way a defect of any kind. Just color.


----------



## ABK (Dec 30, 2006)

Actually, blue is not even a color. It's simply the physical the effect of what is called a "modifier." In this case, the modifier is the dilute allele. A blue dogs are genetically black animals. However if the dog carried 2 copies of the dilute allele (one from each parent) the black coat is "modified" (hence the term modifier) to blue.

BBDD = black not carrying dilute. This is a black dog who will not produce blues.

BBDd = black carrying dilute. This is a black dog who can produce blues if bred to another dilute carrier.

BBdd = blue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

:goodpost: Can't argue with genetics:goodpost:


----------

